# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Technical >  Seo

## vigilantpest

What are the latest technique of Black Hat SEO ?

----------


## Steve R Jones

Vigilanpest - are you a human or are you a bot?

----------


## firstcashforcar

SEO stand for Search Engine Optimization

----------


## Avantika93

Black hat SEO is a practice against search engine guidelines, used to get a site ranking higher in search results. 


So there are no new & latest black hat techniques except old ones like cloaking, keyword stuffing, spamming etc.

----------


## elena125

Keyword stuffing and cloaking are important techniques of black hat SEO. With the help of these techniques, your site grows instantly.

----------


## SpywareDr

12 Black-hat Strategies Recognised By Google


> ...
> 7. Cloaking
> Showing users different pages to what Google is being displayed. This masks information and website purpose, as Google Crawlers are lead to believe the website is of different value than the one presented to users. Examples of this is showing HTML to Google, while images or Flash are shown to users. Another is inputting text information when Search Engine Crawlers call the website, buffing the reliability, ranking, and purpose of the website.
> 
> Cloaking can also mean extensive 301 redirects that cloak the real intent of the link. For example a link from https://site,com/page to https://site2.com/page2 to https://malicious-site.com. *Google* will navigate the pages and arrive at the malicious page, with potential trojans, script running, or illegal practice and trace it back. *Each domain associated along the trace will be penalised and often de-indexed depending on the severity of the misconduct on the malicious-site.*
> ...
> 10. Keyword stuffing
> Hiding keywords or text in white letters against white background, or colours that match and therefore are not detectable to the eyes of the users. For example if the first 100 words on a page are white/white it may read something about family trips to Patagonia, whereas the website below that only discusses blogs on illicit job postings. The Search Engine is misguided by the first 100 crawled words, and ranks the website incorrectly.
> 
> ...

----------


## je_fro

Looks like maybe 2 bots talking to each other  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpywareDr

Right? I'd be willing to bet whoever purchased those bots wishes now that they had saved their receipts.  :Wink:

----------


## bavya

Keywords stuffing, Duplicate Content and Clocking are the black hat SEO techniques

----------


## poulsenar

Black hat SEO is a term that refers to a set of practices that are used to improve a site's or page's ranking in search engines by violating the terms of service of the search engines. In Western movies, the phrase "black hat" was coined to distinguish "evil people" from "good ones" who wore white hats (see white hat SEO). I am not a great SEO expert, so I cannot tell you about the best techniques and so on.

----------


## martiscore

Does it have to be black hat SEO?

----------


## martiscore

Want to ask you why do you need it, but I won't. Probably is no new methods, so I explain what I knew. The most common is cloaking when people and bots see a different text (bots see many keywords). Hidden text and links progress the site, in my opinion, the most profitable technic. More petty are satellite and doorway, creating many websites to provide your one site. But you need to understand all dangers too. And it's less risky to find a good company (like ubuntu.link) than to try your luck with the black hat SEO.

----------


## Toilettootie

Buying links for SEO has some undeniable advantages for the buyer.

----------


## Olivia Simmons

Black hat SEO is basically an operation against search engine recommendations, to increase a websites ranking. 

The latest Black hat SEO techniques are: Keyword stuffing, overused anchor text, duplicate content, hidden links, hidden text, private blog networks etc.

----------

